# [SOLVED] Maus und Tastatur funktionieren nicht immer

## hannibal_fg

Hi,

Mein Problem:

Wenn das Notebook (Amilo L7300) hochfährt funktionieren Maus und Tastatur nur manchmal. Das ganze ist ziemlich komisch, da ich nicht sagen kann, dass dies an bestimmte Ereignisse (Hard Shutdown o.ä.). Es passiert scheinbar zufällig. Wenn ich Maus und Tastatur nicht (zur Anmeldung usw.) nutzen kann muss ich das Notebook ausschalten und es nochmal versuchen. Beim zweiten Mal funktioniert es dann eigentlich immer.

Ob die Maus und Tastatur funktionieren kann ich schon während des Init Vorgangs testen, indem ich eine Taste drücke.

Mehr Infos als uname -a kann ich leider nicht liefern, da ich keine Ahnung habe, woran das liegen könnte.

```
# uname -a

Linux laptop 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #16 SMP Fri Aug 1 21:08:33 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Das Notebook hat diesen Fehler auch schon bei openSUSE gehabt. Bei Ubuntu 7.04 war noch alles in Ordnung.

Bei openSUSE hat die Bootoption acpi=off die Anzahl der Fehlstarts verringert. Leider ist das keine Gute "Lösung", da man besonders beim Notebook ACPI sehr gut brauchen kann (z.B. funktioniert mit acpi=off die Akkuanzeige nicht mehr). Bei Gentoo kam der Fehler auch bei acpi=off noch relativ häufig vor.Last edited by hannibal_fg on Fri Sep 05, 2008 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gladdle

- Hast Du die Distributionen jedes mal neu installiert oder einfach das System umgestrickt, sprich die alten Konfigurationsdateien genommen?

- BIOS Update versucht?

- Hast Du schon mal ein Script Marke 

```
ls -la1 /dev/input/ > /inputbootdevices.txt
```

 erstellt um zu sehen ob nicht die Hardware spinnt?

----------

## hannibal_fg

Ich habe bei jedem Distributionswechsel alles neu formatiert und keine Konfigurationsdateien übernommen.

ls -la1 /dev/input/ gibt das hier aus:

```
# ls -la1 /dev/input/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    240  3. Aug 2008  .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  13840  3. Aug 12:05 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    100  3. Aug 2008  by-path

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64  3. Aug 2008  event0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65  3. Aug 2008  event1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66  3. Aug 2008  event2

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67  3. Aug 2008  event3

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68  3. Aug 2008  event4

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69  3. Aug 2008  event5

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63  3. Aug 2008  mice

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32  3. Aug 2008  mouse0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33  3. Aug 2008  mouse1
```

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was das jetzt heißt. Sieht eigentlich nicht fehlerhaft aus.

(Habe den Befehl ja auch ausgeführt, nachdem richtig gebootet wurde. Wenn das bei einem "Fehlboot" gemacht werden soll muss ich wohl ein Initscript schreiben?)

BIOS Update habe ich jetzt mal gemacht. Dass der erste Bootvorgang danach erfolgreich war heißt noch nichts.

In den (BIOS-)Changelogs habe ich aber nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden.

Wenn es jetzt gehen sollte (, was sich wohl in den nächsten Tagen zeigen wird), werde ich das hier natürlich posten.

----------

## Gladdle

Wie Du richtig vermutest sind das die Eingabegeraete. Dein System holt sich also von diesem Pfad die Hardware. Hier mal ein Auszug aus der xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"         "auto"

    Option         "Device"           "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver         "synaptics"

   Option         "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option         "Name"            "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Option         "Device"          "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option         "Protocol"        "auto-dev"

EndSection
```

Ich habe alles unnoetige rausgeschmissen, aber wie Du siehst sind im oben genannten Pfad alle Input devices. Sollte bei einem "Fehlboot" die Hardware also nicht da sein scheint es mir eher ein Hardware Problem zu sein.

----------

## hannibal_fg

Das BIOS Update hat leider nicht geholfen.

Ich werde also mal versuchen per ls -la1 /dev/input/ > /inputbootdevices.txt zu überprüfen, was die Eingabegeräte bei einem Fehlstart machen.

Wenn jemand weiß was man da noch machen kann bin ich um jeden Tipp dankbar.  :Smile: 

(Das Problem ist echt nervig..  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Schau mal den Inhalt von interrupts an.

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

Interrupt 1 sollte eigentlich exklusiv für die Tastatur verwendet werden und Interrupt 12 für eine PS/2 Maus. Wenn du da mehrere Einträge drinn hast, stören sich zwei Geräte. In diesem Fall müsstest du im BIOS die IRQ Verteilung manuell vornehmen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel des Outputs.

```
 cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   10910601    XT-PIC-XT        timer

  1:        105    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  3:          1    XT-PIC-XT

  4:          1    XT-PIC-XT

  5:          1    XT-PIC-XT

  6:          1    XT-PIC-XT

  9:          3    XT-PIC-XT        acpi

 10:          1    XT-PIC-XT

 11:     451346    XT-PIC-XT        yenta, uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, ehci_hcd:usb4, firewire_ohci, eth1, eth0

 12:        131    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

 14:       9504    XT-PIC-XT        ide0

 15:         25    XT-PIC-XT        ide1

NMI:          0   Non-maskable interrupts

TRM:          0   Thermal event interrupts

SPU:          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

```

Im übrigen hast du nicht gesagt ob du von der Onboard Tastatur/Mauspad sprichst oder ob du an deinen Laptop zusätzliche HW angehängt hast.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## hannibal_fg

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Im übrigen hast du nicht gesagt ob du von der Onboard Tastatur/Mauspad sprichst oder ob du an deinen Laptop zusätzliche HW angehängt hast.

 

Das ist die ganz normale Notebook-tastatur (es ist auch keine andere extra angeschlossen).

Bei der Maus ist es genauso ( -> Ich nutze das eingebaute Touchpad, es ist auch keine andere Maus angeschlossen).

Ich habe jetzt mal an ein Initskript (cupsd - unter starts()) diese Befehle angehängt:

```
        echo "## - DATUM -"             >> /home/felix/Desktop/bootlog.log

        date                            >> /home/felix/Desktop/bootlog.log

        echo "## - /dev/input/ -"       >> /home/felix/Desktop/bootlog.log

        ls -la1 /dev/input/             >> /home/felix/Desktop/bootlog.log

        echo "## - /proc/interrupts -"  >> /home/felix/Desktop/bootlog.log

        cat /proc/interrupts            >> /home/felix/Desktop/bootlog.log

        echo "-----------------------------------------------------------

"                                       >> /home/felix/Desktop/bootlog.log
```

Wenn der Start mal wieder fehlschlägt poste ich dann mal den bootlog.log Inhalt.

Bis jetzt sieht das Log so aus (ein Start ohne Komplikationen):

```
## - DATUM -

Fr 8. Aug 11:37:15 CEST 2008

## - /dev/input/ -

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    240  8. Aug 2008  .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  13640  8. Aug 11:37 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    100  8. Aug 2008  by-path

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64  8. Aug 2008  event0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65  8. Aug 2008  event1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66  8. Aug 2008  event2

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67  8. Aug 2008  event3

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68  8. Aug 2008  event4

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69  8. Aug 2008  event5

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63  8. Aug 2008  mice

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32  8. Aug 2008  mouse0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33  8. Aug 2008  mouse1

## - /proc/interrupts -

           CPU0       

  0:       6078    XT-PIC-XT        timer

  1:          8    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  5:          1    XT-PIC-XT        VIA8233, 0000:00:06.0

  7:        108    XT-PIC-XT        uhci_hcd:usb2, eth0, via@pci:0000:01:00.0

  8:          2    XT-PIC-XT        rtc

  9:          2    XT-PIC-XT        acpi

 10:          0    XT-PIC-XT        uhci_hcd:usb3

 11:          0    XT-PIC-XT        ehci_hcd:usb1

 12:        116    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

 14:       4487    XT-PIC-XT        ide0

 15:         38    XT-PIC-XT        ide1

NMI:          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:          0   Local timer interrupts

RES:          0   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:          0   function call interrupts

TLB:          0   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0   Thermal event interrupts

SPU:          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

-----------------------------------------------------------
```

Auf dem Notebook ist parallel WinXP (Home) installiert. Da gab es diesen Fehler noch nie.

Die Hardware ist also wahrscheinlich nicht kaputt.

----------

## bgw

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Versuch mal die folgende Einstellung am Kernel zu ändern:

```

Processor type and features -> [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)

```

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber das hat das Problem bei mir gelöst

----------

## hannibal_fg

 *bgw wrote:*   

> Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Versuch mal die folgende Einstellung am Kernel zu ändern:
> 
> ```
> Processor type and features -> [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)
> ```
> ...

 

Diese Option war bei mir schon aktiviert. Trotzdem danke.  :Smile: 

Vielleicht probier ich mal die Option zu deaktivieren.

Es gab mal wieder einen Fehlstart und diesmal wurde alles "protokolliert":

```
## - /dev/input/ -

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    160  9. Aug 2008  .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  13640  9. Aug 16:24 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     60  9. Aug 2008  by-path

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64  9. Aug 2008  event0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65  9. Aug 2008  event1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66  9. Aug 2008  event2

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67  9. Aug 2008  event3

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63  9. Aug 2008  mice

## - /proc/interrupts -

           CPU0       

  0:       6342    XT-PIC-XT        timer

  1:          8    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  5:          0    XT-PIC-XT        VIA8233, 0000:00:06.0

  7:        196    XT-PIC-XT        uhci_hcd:usb2, eth0, via@pci:0000:01:00.0

  8:          2    XT-PIC-XT        rtc

  9:          0    XT-PIC-XT        acpi

 10:          0    XT-PIC-XT        uhci_hcd:usb3

 11:          0    XT-PIC-XT        ehci_hcd:usb1

 12:         13    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

 14:       4957    XT-PIC-XT        ide0

 15:         38    XT-PIC-XT        ide1

NMI:          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:          0   Local timer interrupts

RES:          0   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:          0   function call interrupts

TLB:          0   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0   Thermal event interrupts

SPU:          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

Wenn ich nichts übersehen habe ändert sich bei den Interrupts nur die Zahl unter CPU0.

 *http://linuxwiki.de/proc/interrupts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die nächsten Spalten zeigen, auf welcher CPU (falls man mehrere hat) wieviele dieser Interrupts aufgelaufen sind

 

Es scheinen also zu wenig Interrupts "aufzulaufen":

Normal   -> 12:        116    XT-PIC-XT       i8042

Falsch    -> 12:         13    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

Bei einem Fehlstart fehlen unter /dev/input folgende Einträge:

```
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68  8. Aug 2008  event4

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69  8. Aug 2008  event5

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32  8. Aug 2008  mouse0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33  8. Aug 2008  mouse1
```

Leider beinhalten diese Logs keine Lösung.  :Sad: 

EDIT:

Kann es sein, dass das parallel installierte Windows XP die Interrupts durcheinander bringt?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *hannibal_fg wrote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> Kann es sein, dass das parallel installierte Windows XP die Interrupts durcheinander bringt?

 

unwahrscheinlich, da die interrupts ja gleich vergeben sind wie bei einem "normalstart"

wenn es ein externes gerät wäre würde ich vermuten du hast einen wackelkontakt im stecker. 

was passiert denn wenn du bei einem "fehlstart" mal eine externe tastatur einsteckst? belebt das die in-the-box tastatur wieder?

----------

## revilootneg

Mmh, das Problem kommt mir zumindest teilweise bekannt vor. Ich habe ein Medion MD40400 (Cytron TCM Edition; ja, bei Tchibo gekauft, ich weiß, keine gute Idee, aber es lüppt).

Etwa ab Kernel 2.6.20 (vllt. etwas davor oder etwas danach) ging mein Touchpad (Synaptics) nicht mehr, weder im framebuffer mit gpm, noch in xorg. Nach etwas Sucherei bin ich auf die Optionen für i8042 gestoßen.

Derzeit verwende ich diese zusätzlichen Bootoptionen (in grub an die kernel-Zeile anhängen):

```
i8042.noloop i8042.nomux pci=irqmask=0x0e89
```

Ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen, warum ich die irqmask drin habe, aber seither läuft das Touchpad problemlos. Experimentier mal zunächst mit den i8042-Parametern. Informationen gibt es in <kernelsrc>/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt sowie in den ersten 100 Zeilen von <kernelsrc>/drivers/input/i8042.c

----------

## hannibal_fg

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> Derzeit verwende ich diese zusätzlichen Bootoptionen (in grub an die kernel-Zeile anhängen):
> 
> ```
> i8042.noloop i8042.nomux pci=irqmask=0x0e89
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe diese Parameter angehängt und es sieht im Moment ganz danach aus, als hätten diese geholfen. Es gab seitdem auf jeden Fall keinen Fehlstart mehr.

Da das aber auch eine Serie von zufällig geglückten Starts sein kann werde ich noch ein wenig warten/"testen" bis ich ein [solved] anhänge.

Danke für eure Hilfe!  :Wink: 

----------

